

William Stein: mathematical software and me, a very personal recollection [pdf]  - TriinT
http://wstein.org/mathsoftbio/history.pdf

======
christopherolah
It was interesting to read how sage developed. I use it all the time, but had
never known...

The Magma stuff sounds nasty. All the more reason to avoid proprietary
software.

